# W: Plastic Grey Knight Body back



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey every!

I'm looking for a GK body back from the plastic kits.
I need it for a conversion i like to do (trying to make a kitbash librarian)
im still undecided if it will be a terminator or a regular power armor libby, so i guess which ever crosses my path first wins the cake...

anyway, ive been looking for it on bitz sites but their always sold out, i guess their poplar  so im testing my luck here..

i live in the Netherlands, so if it has to be shipped halfway around the world dont bother, but Europe and UK is fair game...

im willing to trade for other SM bitz, or pay through paypal... which ever you prefer (and depending on your price ofc )


*EDIT* can be closed, getting both over mail


----------

